

Bantam-Coffee: A Pratt parser implementation in CoffeeScript - breckinloggins
https://github.com/breckinloggins/bantam-coffee

======
breckinloggins
I was inspired by [http://journal.stuffwithstuff.com/2011/03/19/pratt-
parsers-e...](http://journal.stuffwithstuff.com/2011/03/19/pratt-parsers-
expression-parsing-made-easy/) to write my own Pratt parser* and I figured the
easiest way to start would be to implement Bob's "Bantam" language in
CoffeeScript.

I understand why Bob chose Java (as he says, "if you can write it in Java you
can write it in any language"), but I think the CoffeeScript version is easier
to understand.

* <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pratt_parser>

